# R32 GTR Inner and Outer Spoiler Seals



## Hoppum (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm after a complete set of new inner and outer seals for the R32 GTR spoiler.

I can't find and for sale in the UK and my local Nissan parts desk can't (or won't) get them in.

Found them in the US and Japan but postage is almost as much as the actual seals so thought I'd ask here if anyone has some before I bite the bullet.

Thanks!


----------



## mathjos21 (Jun 17, 2015)

If you can find me the part number for what you're looking for mate , I might have something for ya. I emptied my spare wheel well the other day , and found some OEM Nissan spoiler rubber seals. They have some part numbers on them . 

Send me the part numbers and I'll see what they were.


----------

